# Florida Haunters Make and Take, July 18



## Ghostess

Make & Take 2009 # 3

The Florida Haunters have scheduled our third M & T of 2009.
(Membership not required - but advanced RSVP is required for non -
members. Event is in gated/keyed community and parking needs to
be arranged)

Location is: New Port Richey, Florida (west coast/Tampa area)

Date: July 18th, 2009 (Saturday)

Time: We usually assemble around 10 ish (am) and go until we want to stop or you have to leave.

Cost: Zero $ to attend.
You supply your own materials for the builds.
Building the prop is not required to attend.

The M & T #3 Build will be making an animated, moving tombstone.
Example:
http://usersites.horrorfind.com/home/halloween/spookdawg/openingtombstone.html

TheWatcher, Spyder, DaveintheGrave are lending ideas and suggestions for different variations and you can get these suggestions, ahead of time, by visiting the FloridaHaunters website.

As always: Show & Tell (bring props or ideas) to share (if your are so inclined.)

Tasty Beverages (BYOTB)
Covered Dish or munchies - welcomed (but not required)

Hostess for M & T #3: Maureenpr

For more information and details go to: http://www.floridahaunters.com
and check out the Make&Take link.

Or contact by PM: 
Maureenpr
Ghostess


----------



## The Watcher

Well not much longer! I am getting excited to see my Friends in Florida again.
Here is the Tombstone we will be making.

SDC10626.flv video by brushe2008 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid511.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid511.photobucket.com/albums/s360/brushe2008/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@s360/brushe2008/SDC10626


----------

